# Anything Goes - A Story by USMB



## masquerade (Mar 29, 2010)

It was an early spring day, much like all the others.  Sitting in her office, she gazed out at the grey sky, wishing the sun would come out.  The wind howled as the rain pelted against the windowpane as she waited for the last half-hour of her workday to tick away.  It had been a busy day with clients coming and going  the phone ringing off the hook, but now it was quiet.  She took the opportunity to gather her personal belongings, preparing for home before she snuck out the door without anyone noticing.  She wasnt in the mood for a round of have a nice evening!  See you tomorrow!  She just wanted out!
Her umbrella was little help when it came to the wind and rain this storm brought.  She threw her hood up and walked briskly to the train station.  She shook the rain water off her umbrella as she descended the flight of stairs.  Keeping her head low  not wanting to make eye contact with anyone, she made her way through the turnstile.    When she reached the platform she was stopped abruptly and that was when she saw .


----------



## midcan5 (Mar 30, 2010)

....her older sister. She stood reading a paperback in a position she remembered from their youth. A studious involvement with a book. The last time she saw Ann was at their mother's funereal. Mom had a life, they agreed, she had them, she had dad, she had home. Ann had remarked, 'but times change, we have a life too, only a different one.' Was mom happy they wondered, why didn't they know? Just then Ann looked up....


----------



## masquerade (Mar 30, 2010)

... and saw her younger sister Eva standing there staring at her.  It was too late for Eva to turn and run.  She had been spotted.  Nothing left to do but confront her sister and say hello.  They hugged and told each other how great the other looked while they continued on with the usual small talk about work and friends ... both avoiding the mention of their mother. 

The southbound train was pulling out of the station, as the northbound pulled in.  Eva took a couple of steps in the direction of the train, hoping her sister would get the hint that she needed to go.  The doors of the train opened and that was when they heard the first shouts.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Mar 30, 2010)

"Eva!  Ann! Hello girls..."  The shouts were coming from Father Anthony.  He was the Catholic priest who has just weeks before gave the funeral mass for their mother.  He came running up to them from a distant stairway that led down onto the train boarding ramp.    Slightly out of breath, he smiled and said, "Hello girls.  How are you both doing?"

Each of the girls looked at Father Anthony and as if on cue, they both replied at the same time, "Fine.  I'm just fine."

"Good.  Good.  I'm glad to hear that.  I have thought about both of you since your mother's death and often wondered how you were getting along now that your life has been so drastically changed.  You've both been in my prayers."  Having said that, Father Anthony asked, "Is this your train?"


----------



## midcan5 (Mar 30, 2010)

A confused quiet ensued as each girl looked to the other for help. How to escape the friendly priest when each knew that he really wasn't the cause of the unease. 'Yes, it is,' Ann replied, quickly saying goodbye to her sister and saying 'how they must get together soon.'

The doors closed, and Ann looked back to see Eva look back at her. Father Anthony headed for the exit. The moment passed but in her thought Ann tired to reason through what had happened just now. She thought why do we grow apart. This is my sister, my friend, and the only person who really knows who I am. The train arrived at dad's stop. Could she tell him she just saw Eva. What would he say.

Entering the apartment, dad sat cursing the news, a position he took too often today. Without mom telling him to calm down he rattled on, quiet for a minute, as she asked how his day had gone.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Mar 30, 2010)

"Hello!  I'm home Dad.  How was your day?", Ann asked not knowing what to expect.  Had he been drinking again?

"Fine, Ann.  The day went just fine.  I went by your Mom's  grave and the stone looks real nice.  I think she would have approved.", he said.  "and you?  How was your day, young lady?"

He cursed and slapped the side of the television.  It had been acting up lately and rightfully so.  It was almost 13 years old.  It would play for a while and then for no reason at all go completely blank.  At first it would only happen now and then but here of late it seemed to happen after it played for 30 minutes or so.  He turned it off and sat in his chair.

"I asked how your day went, Ann.  Didn't you hear me?" he asked in a slightly louder voice.

"My day was so-so.  Work wasn't fun today.  Everybody seemed really cranky and the phone never stopped ringing from the time I got to the office until I left.  I hate my job.", Ann stated.  "Oh, you'll never guess who I saw today.  It was quite a surprise!"

"Don't keep me waiting.  Who was it that you saw?", Ann's father, William asked.

"I saw Father Anthony at the train station in the city.  He asked how you were getting along.  I told him you were getting along real well.", Ann offered.  She knew she was lying.  She was lying about how well her father was getting on since her Mom's death just a couple of weeks ago.  He was still very hurt and in pain from her passing.  She was lying about seeing Eva.  She just didn't have the heart to tell him that she had saw Eva at the train station too.  Why was it so difficult for her to tell her father the truth about seeing Eva?  She thought for a few minutes and then decided it was best not to tell him and open up old wounds again.  After she had hung up her coat and kicked her shoes off, she approached her father and asked him what sounded good for supper.  She looked at the clock and noticed that it was now 6:15 pm.  That was the exact time that her mother had died just two weeks ago.  Fighting back the tears, she again asked her father, "What sounds good tonight, Dad?  I'm hungry and I just know you have to be too."


----------



## midcan5 (Apr 2, 2010)

Eva was different. As Father Anthony climbed the steps, she saw her train approach. In a window seat she looked out at the people at each stop and thought of the Beatles 'lonely people.' Ads went by and briefly an exec she once dated popped back into consciousness. Stale smells filled the car as daylight startled her. The train now above the street. 

"Sun, sun, what a day and Ann looked well, sad maybe. I wonder what she thinks of me today will she tell dad we met." Years earlier the sisters had met or was that loved the same man, and that single confrontation had separated them. "Maybe she's got over it." She thought. And then her mind went to dad who always wondered why his girls hadn't found what he'd wanted for them. "Dad needed a grandchild." Eva thought, "a boy, someone to focus on, spoil, it wasn't too late."


----------



## AllieBaba (Apr 2, 2010)

Just then, her ex-husband, Del, walked up to her, and Anne remembered why she had never had children. The chances of having a rare, recessive genetic trait that you could inadvertently pass on to your children, as Del's parents had unknowingly passed on to him, was just too horrible a prospect.


----------



## AllieBaba (Apr 2, 2010)

Del stared at her with his one functioning eye and said....


----------



## midcan5 (Apr 2, 2010)

'Eva, you'd never believe who I saw today? 
'Who? 
'Alli! 
'Wow, your old flame. 
'Yes, she looked so old and still the same complaints. It is a wonder why she even goes on living.
'She lives to complain, what else does she have. But guess who I saw today?'
'Well come on, tell me?
'Ann.
'Oh. How was she?


----------



## Big Black Dog (Apr 3, 2010)

Suddenly there was the sound of a woman screaming and before anyone could determine the cause the impact happened.  A great bang sound followed by the train car turning quickly on it's side and catching fire.  The smell was awful and the smoke thick and black.  Everyone inside the train car had been tossed about like a rag doll and landed rather abruptly piled into a heap on the floor.  Del came to get a handle on the situation rather quickly and knew what had to be done.  Being a take charge sort of person, he barked out commands for everyone to get out of the train car and exit quickly by climbing onto the seat and then out of the window that was now above them.  Those that were able began to pile out of the car.  Some assisting others who had been injured and within a matter of minutes everyone was out of the car.  Del searched amoung the survivors until he found Eva.  She had a laceration above her right eye, her left arm appeared to be causing her great pain.  After a closer look Del saw that it was broken.  She looked as though she was going into shock and suddenly collapsed in front of him.  She fell to the ground quickly and as she did, Del began to call for help.

"Help.  We need some medical attention here.  Help.  Somebody please help.", Del yelled as loudly as he could.

A freckle-faced paramedic was first to reach Del and Eva.  He appeared to be so young but he had a calming effect upon Del and reassured him that Eva would be helped quickly.  In moments she was loaded onto a stretcher and carried out into the sunlight and the fresh air.  Loaded into an ambulance, she was transported to the local hospital with Del by her side.  Just as the ambulance rolled into the enterance to the Emergency Room, Del passed out.  As the doors to the ambulance flung open, a nurse began to administer care to Del.  Both were taken inside for further exam and treatment.  After an amonia ampule had been crushed and waved under Del's nose he came around.  He had fainted.  The doctor examed him carefully and found no injury and stated the cause of his blackout was from sheer excitement generated by the train wreck.  He explained to Del that Eva had been treated in the Emergency Room and sent upstairs to Room 313.  She had a broken arm, a concussion, the laceration above her eye, and unfortunately, the baby had been lost.

"The baby had been lost?", questioned Del.  He did not know that she was pregnant.

The doctor told him that she had a miscarrage due to the accident and he thought the baby may have been in the second trimester.  The doctor assured Del that Eva was in no danger and would be held over night for observation and to allow for her broken arm to be set.  He suggested that Del go up to her room to see her.

Del left the Emergency Room headed for room 313 to see Eva and get answers to questions that he needed to ask her.  Was this his baby she lost?  Why hadn't she told him she was pregnant?  Did she know she was pregnant when she obtained that quick divorce in Reno just last month?  Del's head was spinning.  He had to see Eva to ask.

When Del arrived at room 313 there was a sign on the door that stated "No Visitors".  Just as he was about to open the door and walk in, a nurse approached him and said, "I'm sorry sir.  No Visitors means No Visitors."  "Are you by chance, Del?", asked the nurse.

"Yes, I'm Del.  Why can't I see my wife?  I mean, my ex-wife.", Del asked.

"Eva has requested that there be absolutely no visitors.  I'm sorry that you'll have to leave now." the nurse spoke with authority in her voice.

Del turned to leave knowing that he would get nowhere in his quest to see Eva and because he wasn't even legally married to her now, they would not give him any information about her condition.  He was angry and sad all at the same time.  As he approached the elevator, he wondered what, if anything he could do.  For now, I'll just go home.  Maybe tomorrow will be a better day.


----------



## masquerade (Apr 5, 2010)

Ann went to the kitchen to prepare some dinner as her dad continued to watch the evening news.  She pushed out any sad thoughts from her head and instead thought about the group of friends she was to go away with this coming weekend.  A smile settled over her face as she cut some fresh vegetables to throw over a bed of lettuce.  The group of them were to take off into the mountains for an extended weekend of camping and hiking.   Something she always loved to do.  Being outside in the fresh air, taking in the beautiful views and enjoying the company of her very best friends.

As she continued to think about all she had to pack, she went ahead and filled a pot with water for pasta.  Her dad liked his spaghetti and meatballs, so that's what she decided to cook for him.  She knew he wouldn't eat much.  His appetite had decreased since the passing of her mom.   She threw the meatballs she had made the day before, into a pot of simmering sauce and added a little salt to her boiling water.

Just then she heard her dad yell at the television again.    She rolled her eyes and smiled slightly.  Dad she thought .... he should just give up watching the news.  But after all these years there was no way that was going to happen.  Another yell and then her name.  

"Ann!"
"Ann, come here quickly!", yelled William.

She wasn't much in the mood to hear what the current administration or Congress could have done this time to get her dad all riled up, but after he yelled for a third time, she knew something was up.  There was a different sort of sound to his voice.

She walked into the family room and saw a reporter on television and the words .... BREAKING NEWS!

A train had derailed and was on fire.   Firemen were making their way down to the subway, but the reporter gave no word on whether there were survivors or how many may have been dead.

Ann's thoughts immediately went back to Eva.  Could SHE have been on that train?


----------



## Big Black Dog (Apr 6, 2010)

After a moment Ann was turning and just beginning to go back into the kitchen to finish cooking supper.  As she took her first steps heading in that direction there came a strong knock on the door.  It startled Ann but nevertheless, she went to open the door.  Through the side glass she spotted a policeman's uniform.  Her heart pounded.  Ann opened the door and said, "May I help you, officer?"

The policeman was polite, and despite his attempt to appear professional, Ann couldn't help but to notice that he was rather cute.  "I am officer Crowley from the police department.  Does a Mr. William Bortz live here?", he inquired.

"Yes, he does.  He's my father.  Is there a problem?", Ann asked in a shakey voice.

"If Mr. Bortz is home, I would like to speak with him, please.", the officer politely insisted.

"Please step inside.  I will get my father for you, officer.", Ann said and she opened the door wider so the police officer could step inside.  Once he was inside, Ann closed the door and called out for her father.

"Dad, please come here.  There is a police officer here to see you.", Ann called.

William Bortz came walking into the hallway from the den and spotted the officer standing there.  He extended his hand and offered to shake the young policeman's hand as he spoke, "I'm Bill Bortz, can I help you, sir?"

The police officer asked him if he was infact, William Bortz.  After he received the acknowledgement, the officer began to speak.

"Mr. Bortz, do you have a daughter named Eva?"

"Yes, I do.  She is my youngest daughter.  Is she in some sort of trouble?"  Bill Bortz asked with a puzzled look on his face.

The policeman began to speak and told them of the train accident and Eva being transported to the hospital.  He suggested that they go and see Eva for themselves without giving them any indication of her condition or the injuries that she had received.  After he finished speaking, the policeman wished them both a pleasant evening and left the house in a quiet, professional manner.

Ann was the first to speak.  She said, "Let me turn the stove off and grab my coat and we can be off to the hospital."

Her father just nodded his head trying hard to show strength but his bottom lip was trembling.  He was putting on his jacket when Ann came back into the hall.  As she reached for her coat, all of a sudden her father clutched his chest, gave Ann an odd look and fell to the floor.

"Dad, Dad, Dad..." Ann called out.  She bent down to try and assist her father but noticed that he was not breathing and was beginning to turn blue.  She immediately ran to the phone to dial 911 and after doing so and ensuring an ambulance was enroute, she returned to aid her father.  She got down on her knees and turned her father onto his back but  was aware that he was already dead.  She attempted CPR and within moments the EMS paramedics had arrived and took over the task of trying to revive her father.  They continued CPR as they loaded him into the ambulance and barked an order for Ann to get into the front seat.  Off to the hospital they roared with sirens blaring but it was wasted effort.  William Bortz had died and would no longer be a part of Ann and Eva's life.  Just two weeks after her mother's death, she had also lost her father and overcome with grief she began to cry and was shaking.  A caring Paramedic consoled her and offered her a shoulder.  As they entered the hospital ER doors, Ann became ill and needed to sit down for a few moments.  She was assisted to a chair and a nurse came to her assistance and led her into the ER and a waiting exam room.  She had Ann sit down and got her a cold compress for her forehead and a glass of water to drink.  Ann began to calm down and as the nurse spoke she barely understood anything she was saying.  Just like in the movies, a doctor came into the exam room and checked her over quickly and then informed her that her father had passed away, most likely of a heart attack.  He offered her a sedative but Ann refused.  Regaining her composure, and knowing she needed to be strong, she asked about her sister who had been brought to the hospital because of the train wreck.  Ann was led to the nurses station on the floor where Eva was a patient.  A compassionate, caring nurse said she would take her to Eva's room and walked around the nurses's station to take her hand.  Together they walked to Room 313 and prepared to go inside.  The NO VISITOR sign was no longer hanging on the door.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Apr 8, 2010)

Ann entered Eva's room and found her to be sleeping.  Quietly she pulled up a chair near the bed and had a seat.  As she sat in the chair looking at Eva she thought back about how life had changed from the happy family they once shared into what was left of the remaining Bortz clan.  Both parents were now dead.  There was nobody left except for Eva and herself.  While that made life a bit more simple now, it hurt to think that there was now just the two of them.  Maybe now the past could begin to heal and Eva and Ann could once again become close.  With their father's sudden death, restrictions could now be lifted and the pains of the past could begin to heal.  Ann wanted to become close to her sister, Eva again but she didn't know what to say or how to begin that healing process.  Maybe if she truly wanted that closeness she could find a way to say she was sorry for her role in causing the family rift.  She had remained loyal to her father through the battle within their family.  Now that war was suddenly over.  Could peace finally come after such a war?  Only time would tell.  As Ann sat quietly thinking of the things that needed to be be done, Eva stirred and looked up at Ann and was surprised that she was there.

"Ann.  How long have you been sitting there?"  Eva said.

"Just a few minutes.  How are you feeling, Eva?"  Ann asked.

"I feel ok.  I am just here for overnight observation." Eva continued.

"I'm glad you were not seriously injured, Eva.  I'm afraid though that I have some terrible news for you.", Ann stated.

"Eva, father is dead.  He died this evening of a heart attack.", Ann said sadly.

Tears came to Eva's eyes and that caused Ann to begin to cry too.  She leaned over the hospital bed and gave Eva a hug.  Together they both weaped.


----------



## RadiomanATL (Apr 8, 2010)

...and had sex with RadiomanATL.


----------



## masquerade (Apr 8, 2010)

I'm going to jump back into the story once a box of tissues isn't needed.

Please radioman ... continue ... lol


----------



## AllieBaba (Apr 8, 2010)

Usually sex made them feel better about things, but in this case, it made things worse. It brought up latent memories of their father and a hellish summer spent in Minot, ND, when he was at his drunken worst.


----------



## RadiomanATL (Apr 8, 2010)

AllieBaba said:


> Usually sex made them feel better about things, but in this case, it made things worse. It brought up latent memories of their father and a hellish summer spent in Minot, ND, when he was at his drunken worst.




Plus, they couldn't walk afterwards.


----------



## AllieBaba (Apr 8, 2010)

Extreme nausea does that to people.


----------



## RadiomanATL (Apr 8, 2010)

AllieBaba said:


> Extreme nausea does that to people.




Yes, they felt sick to their stomach knowing that they could never experience such profound romantic bliss again.


----------



## AllieBaba (Apr 8, 2010)

The false feeling of euphoria was brought on by the delirium caused by projectile vomiting without cessation over a period of time...


----------



## Big Black Dog (Apr 9, 2010)

Time seems to speed by when there are family emergencies.  After a period of time that allows for the healing of a broken heart and the pain of loss, before you know it, you find yourself in a completely new world and life slowly, but surely, begins anew.  This was a hard concept for both Eva and Ann to accept but Father Anthony said that it was so and sure enough life did seem to go on for both of the girls.  With the funeral of their father completed and the estate settled between the two girls, they had decided that a respit was needed.  Together they decided to take a short vacation to get away from everything and to make decisions as to what direction they would each take in life now.  Eva was laying on the beach, wearing her bikini and reading one of those romance novels that girls of her age went crazy over.  Ann was splashing around in the surf having a good time playing with a young boy of about 7 years of age.  He had approached Ann while she was wading in the surf and did funny things to get her attention.  Finally, Ann gave in and began to play with the boy for a little while.  They were at the moment splashing each other with water and the little boy was winning the battle.  Soon enough, the boys mother called to him and insisted that they go inside for some lunch.  Ann watched the little boy run towards his mother and wondered if she would ever get married and have children of her own.  Secretly, she longed to find Mr. Right and settle down into family life.  Up until now though, her search had been pretty much unyeilding.  She had made the decision to move out of her parents house but just before she was to move out, her mother became ill and passed away and then she felt obligated to stay and care for her father.  His sudden unexpected death freed her of those responsibilities and the freedom now allowed for her to begin the search for a husband.  She had even given some thought to moving away from the city but she liked the excitement it offered and the many opportunities for meeting men were endless.  She had decided once she returned home she would begin to earnestly look for a mate.  Now, though, she had become hungry and it was lunch time.  She wanted a meal and then would go to the bar and have a few drinks.  She left the surf and  approached Eva laying on the beach lost in her book.

"Come on baby girl.  Let's go get some lunch.", Ann suggested.

"Ann, I swear, if you call me baby girl just one more time, I'm going to clock you!, Eva said looking over the rim of her sunglasses.

"Ok, Ok.  I'll try to stop calling you that but put the book down and let's go eat.  I'm starving.", Ann insisted.

Eva closed the book and the girls picked up their possessions off of the beach and headed back towards the hotel.


----------



## JW Frogen (Apr 10, 2010)

The mini bar could solve all their problems, for a time, and the pillows were plumb and ready for good sex.


----------



## midcan5 (Apr 10, 2010)

The lobby looked like all lobbies at all times, the check ins and outs, the confusion of rooms and views and charges, the staff ready to move bags to car or room while the little ones, bored, ran around looking for something to do as mom or dad or grandparent chased and watched their movements with wonder and a just a bit of jealous reverie at the the magic that can be childhood. Having passed through so may lobbies the girls felt relieved but crowded, now they just wanted the comfort of their room, but that wasn't to be as who should appear but....


----------



## Big Black Dog (Apr 12, 2010)

None other than Father Anthony!  The two girls saw him about the same time as he saw them.  It's a wonder they recoginzed him.  Instead of his normal black clothes and white collar, he was wearing shorts, a very loud Hawaiian shirt, sandals and a big smile.  He dropped his bags and walked towards the girls.

Eva was the first to speak.  "Why Father Anthony!  What a surprise.  What are you doing here?"

"Well, I was about to ask the same thing of you two.  I'm on my vacation.  I want to get in some tennis, a little time on the beach, and I have several books I have been dying to read." spoke Father Anthony.

"Have you had lunch yet, Father?" Ann asked.  "If not, we were just coming in to eat.  Give us a few minutes to change out of our bathing suits and we'll meet you here in the lobby." She suggested.

"That will be great.  I'll finish checking in and I'll meet you in the lobby say in 30 minutes or so.  Is that ok?" Father Anthony asked.

"Great.  That will be just great.", Eva said in a somewhat sarcastic tone that the Father didn't pick up on but Ann did.

The girls turned and headed for their room.  Father Anthony returned to the check-in desk and was given his room key.  As fate would have it, his room was right beside of the girls room but he did not know that at the time.  He caught the elevator up and entered his room dropping his bag and tennis gear on the spare bed.  Making sure that he was behind closed doors and not in anyone's sight, Father Anthony reached into his bag and pulled out a bottle of Jack Daniels.  He tilted the bottle back and took a long deep slug of the real reason he had come to the island.  It was his idea to go someplace where nobody would know him and once there he intended to stay drunk for 10 of his 14 day vacation.  "Shit." he said outloud.  "What do I do now?"  Father Anthony kicked the bathroom door hard enough that he put a hole into it.  "Of all the fucking luck...  How could I be so unlucky.  I need another drink."  muttered Father Anthony.  He retrieved the bottle and took another deep pull on it.  Then he gargled with mouthwash and stepped out of his room to go meet the girls.  Just as the elevator door opened and he was about to step inside, he saw the girls exit their room.  Under his wave to them and a smile he thought, "What the fuck am I going to do now?"  It came as a complete surprise to them all that they shared side-by-side rooms.  The girls stepped into the elevator, the door closed and down they went.  They had begun their decent into hell...


----------



## Big Black Dog (Apr 19, 2010)

Meanwhile, back in Denver, Colorado, Jose was working at the Mobil Station.  It was 11:30 am and it was a typical day.  He recognized many of the customers as regulars.  They all stopped by at about the same time every day.  Some got gas.  Others got a pack of cigarettes and a lottery ticket.  Credit cards.  Cash.  They all were nothing more than a blur of commerce.  Blank faces behind those $20.00 bills or credit cards.  All of them seemed in a hurry.  Nobody ever just stopped by to shoot the breeze.  He needed a break.  "Ralph, I'm going to lunch now, ok?", Jose hollered.

"What's that you say, Rooster?", Ralph shouted back at him from the back room.

"I said, I want to go to lunch now.  Is it ok?", again Jose shouted.

"Alright.  I'm coming.", Ralph said as he came out of the manager's office and headed towards the front of the store to replace his finest, but youngest employee.  Ralph truly liked Jose.  He was a smart kid and full of potential to do well in life.  Ralph called him Rooster because he was somewhat tall and skinny, and when he got excited he bobbed his head sort of like a chicken.  Also he was a good-looking boy and could most likely have his pick in the hen house.

Ralph arrived at the cash register and said, "Ok, Jose.  Have a good lunch.  If you go someplace good, bring me a sandwich.  I'm sick of service station hot dogs."  Ralph handed Jose a $20.00 bill and said, "Let me buy your lunch today.  You've been hitting it pretty hard around here and it shows.  Don't forget my sandwich either, Rooster."

"Wow.  Thanks.  I'll be back in an hour.", Jose said and out the front door he went.

For reasons completely unknown to him, Ralph began to think about his two young nieces, Eva and Ann.  He hadn't seen or heard from them since the funeral and he wondered how they might be getting along.  He loved them but didn't get to see them very often.


----------



## JW Frogen (Apr 26, 2010)

These were the last thoughts Ralph had just before Jose put three bullets in the back of Ralph's head.

Jose cried out, "Sandwich, we don't need no sandwich. I don't have to buy you any stinkin' sandwich!"


----------



## JW Frogen (Apr 26, 2010)

Jose then went off to Subway to buy himself a sandwich. With dead Ralph's money Jose knew he could afford double meat-meat ball. All 12 inches!

Jose's luck was changing.


----------



## midcan5 (Apr 26, 2010)

As Jose returned with the sandwiches, he noticed an old acquaintance filling up his decrepit little Hyundai coupe. He waved and remembered how JW's imagination was always filled with cops and robbers and murders. He wondered had he changed. 'JW, how goes it?' 'Ah, Jose the same, I'm still trying to write the great American novel, I just had you shoot Ralph.' They both laughed knowing how dreams often fill the heads of young men wondering what the future will bring.


----------



## JW Frogen (Apr 27, 2010)

JW Frogen then said to Jose', "give me some of them meat balls".

We comitted this crime together, I wants my balls.


----------



## JW Frogen (Apr 27, 2010)

Frogen then turned to the young men of the world and said "what are you looking at, find your own balls."

The young men sadly returned like swallows to the Juan Capistrano of their conformity, to the blue light of the the glass tit and computer game. 

Balls were in short supply.

Frogen wept tears of beer.

Still, those subway meatballs were guud eaten.


----------



## midcan5 (May 1, 2010)

Ralph's mind traveled back in time. Business required no active thought he'd done it so long. His nieces returned to him. Images of options spent in one way not another. Why do we often act wrongly with family. Small jealousies spoil things and words can never be erased. He an excellent student managing a convenience store. Why. Shit he didn't know. Like so many things he started doing things and just continued doing them. That was it, we pretend we control our destinies but they control us. Nah, too simple we find comfort and then let go. Dreams remain out there in some future. 

'Man you look lost Ralph,' muttered Jose as he returned from idle conversation outside. Ralph laughed. 'No Jose just thinking, every so often I am serious.' A joke as Jose always said Ralph just slide through life. Jose still held on to dreams. Today Jose wondered at the change in law now that America turned back a notch on freedom.


----------



## JW Frogen (May 8, 2010)

Ralph's ghost then turned nasty. "Jose', look down at your Subway sandwich. You have bloody meat balls on your hands. And why did you not put Jalepenos in it?

By the way, death is a hell of a lot more interesting than what we were doing for a living.

You did me a favor Jose', so I will not let that blonde Medium chick on TV in on your little secret.

You are really Pakistani!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Isn't that right Jose', or shall I call you Hussein?

Got to run, it is all you can fuck night at the Paradise virgin bar."


----------



## JW Frogen (May 21, 2010)

Jose' Hussein then yelled out "God is Great" and tried to blow up every meat ball but God was not interested in meat balls, or even humans, who lacked double meat.


----------



## JW Frogen (May 21, 2010)

The sun rose, Ralph and Jose' woke up from their hopes and dreams, their fears and tears, to a new day.

What would they make of it?


----------



## JW Frogen (May 21, 2010)

Sadly, by noon they were both at each others throats over who goes to Subway first.


----------

